# Mushroom Stuffed with cheese TNT



## kadesma (Oct 12, 2011)

Clean 40 med sized mushrooms of any dirt.Melt 1/2 c. butter in small saucepan and dip each mushroom in the butter making sure to coat the part you stuff. set aside after you put the mushrooms on a cookie sheet. In med mixing bowl blend 8 oz. soft cream cheese 1/2c. fresh grated Parmesan about 5 Tab. milk 1/2 tea. garlic powder and 3 Tab. snipped fresh chives.Put this well mixed  mixture in the cap of the mushrooms, do not tamp it down but let it  mound. Bake for 15 min at 350  or til lightly browned. Serve at once These can be frozen but do not defrost as they will become mooshy instead bake frozen adding 5 min to the baking time...Enjoy
kades


----------



## Timothy (Oct 12, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Clean 40 med sized mushrooms...


Yep, yep, 40 should be enough for me.

I love them fixed this way!

Oink! Oink!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 12, 2011)

I have been searching for a good stuffed mushroom recipe.  The ones I've tried aren't that great.  Looking forward to this one, Kades!  Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 12, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Yep, yep, 40 should be enough for me.
> 
> I love them fixed this way!
> 
> Oink! Oink!


Oink to you my friend glad you like.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Oct 12, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I have been searching for a good stuffed mushroom recipe.  The ones I've tried aren't that great.  Looking forward to this one, Kades!  Thanks!


This one is good must be the cream cheese and I adore the chives i've been thinking of upping the amount of chives what do you think  ?
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 12, 2011)

kadesma said:
			
		

> This one is good must be the cream cheese and I adore the chives i've been thinking of upping the amount of chives what do you think  ?
> kades



I figure you can never have enough chives!  Yum!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 12, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I figure you can never have enough chives!  Yum!


Then Sunday the next btch will have lotsa chives 
kades


----------

